# Shifting those last few pounds?



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

At 50 this year, 5'2 and 10 stone 8 I decided enough was enough. Over the years the weight crept up till I noticed how "rounded" I had become. Was never above 9 stone till about 5 years ago. Anyway, 8 weeks down the line i have lost nearly a stone. i want to lose another 3 lbs and will be happy to hover about that.

Question is, how? It is refusing to go. I go to 3 exercise classes a week and do a lot of walking (nothing new for me being a hillwalker), have cut down on all the rubbish, am eating a very well-balanced, healthy low carb diet and greatly reduced my alcohol intake. I dont want to do anything radical as I know it will pile back on but just want to be sensible and realistic to lose the final few pounds so it stays off. Any ideas?


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

cut down on carbs - particularly in the evening.

(or be really naughty and take up drugs - look at all those thin celebs that have been caught using!!) :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you might be at the weight your body wants to be as you seem to be doing enough exercises so just try and eat sensible still but not as a diet.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

avoid carbs after 1800 hrs , avoid sandwiches , eat potatoes and vegetables at least 3 times a week as main meal , 1 day with fish and vegetables , 1 day poultry with potatoes and vegetables , 1 soup day.
1 meat day.

avoid noodles !!! , only little rice. drink 2 liters of plain water as minimum ( no sparkling stuff)
you will notice a relevant change of your body after 4 weeks.

regards
Jan


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Losing last few pounds*

Thanks so far. I seem to be doing most of what you are all saying. Already drastically cut down on carbs, any less it would be Atkins diet and that is a no-no for me. I dont eat in the evening anyway, maybe I could up my water intake. Satco, thanks but I'm trying to avoid any particular diet theme as I think I would fall by the wayside.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Much to my wife's annoyance I've never had a weight problem despite a good appetite, although we eat lots of home grown veg, fruit, small amounts of meat and not much alcohol. We don't put suger on anything, little salt, never eat processed food or manufactured drinks, other than a little wine and whisky, though not in the same glass and do lots of home cooking and baking, including bread.

Don't get hung up over a few pounds here and there. There is no such thing as the "perfect" weight - it's a band of plus or minus a few pounds above or below the "normal" for your height.

One issue though, and this applies to drinking alcohol as well, is that people often mislead themselves over what and how much they eat/drink, missing out the little snacks and underestimating the frequency and the size of measures. Absolute honesty is needed.

A guy we had at our B&B many years ago was following the dictum to "eat local and in season". I think it's a good start. Cut out all processed food, reduce meat intake, (do we really need 1lb steaks), buy fresh veg and fruit, do all you own cooking using fresh,natural ingredients, eat out sparingly and have a little of what you fancy now and again. Don't be conned by the bottled water industry that tells us we're dehydrated. We're not and tap water's fine. And keep up the exercise. Losing the final few pounds is always the most difficult because it becomes a larger proportion of your weight, so it requires determination and patience. 

It's a balance of what goes in and what goes out. Keep up the good work and don't worry - as long as you're in that "ideal" band you're fine.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you watch Horizon last night? It'll be on iplayer.

It was primarily about exercise but the presenter underwent a test whereby he burnt an extra 500 calories a day just by avoiding sitting down when he didn't really need to and taking the stairs etc. Nothing that raised a sweat.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

sounds like you ve hit a sticking point and exersize and intake are equalised but you might like to take a look at your salt intake as a kickstart as the water retention implications can raise pounds....


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

oops , I wasn`t recommending a diet at all......
I just wrote what I am doing to keep my weight and my
diabetics in balance 

Jan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Should have watched the TV last night. Excersise is good for you but will not help you lose weight. Its all down to food, stop eating.

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

satco said:


> drink 2 liters of plain water as minimum ( no sparkling stuff)
> 
> regards
> Jan


why not sparkling?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Currently on the best (worst) diet possible. Got Novo virus, have hardly eaten since Last Friday as it just goes straight through!!

Drinking lots of water though, advised to let it run its course

Ive lost 5kg in 5 days and slept for most of it bar the trip to the loo every hour or so 8O 

I can recomend not trying it  

Anyone who has had it will know what I mean. No idea how I got it, but would welcome any advice on the best way to get back to health.

Andy


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I started my diet in January,lost 1/2 stone first 2 weeks than nothing until mid Feb .I have now lost a stone.Just keep going,you must be doing something right .

Les


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember seeing a horrible programme about a grossly overweight American lady who could not get any more weight off despite only eating once a day. Turns out her problem was she was only eating once a day 8O Her metabolism had packed up. When she went back to small but frequent "healthy" meals even though she was eating more calories she began to loose weight again. Strange but true.

Couldn't put on weight if I tried when I was younger - not so now    

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> I remember seeing a horrible programme about a grossly overweight American lady who could not get any more weight off despite only eating once a day. Turns out her problem was she was only eating once a day 8O Her metabolism had packed up. When she went back to small but frequent "healthy" meals even though she was eating more calories she began to loose weight again. Strange but true.
> 
> Couldn't put on weight if I tried when I was younger - not so now
> 
> Sue


Very true what you say. Eat little and often especially if you are training or exercising frequently. you must keep the metabolism working.

Steve


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes - definitely eat smaller, frequent meals - metabolism is very important. Also - well done for doing so well!!! Just keep going - the last bit is always the hardest to shift.

Andy - so sorry to hear about the noro - know what you mean!! Our hospital has been hit really bad the past few weeks.

Treatment: rest, don't eat but instead take rehydrating solution (small sips at a time). You can buy this or make it up (6tsp sugar, 1/2tsp salt to 1L water). Noro normally resolves within a few days. If you continue to have symptoms (eg by Monday) or you are not able to keep any fluids down and start to become very dehydrated, you will need to contact nhs direct (etc) for advice.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Shifting the last few pounds*



satco said:


> oops , I wasn`t recommending a diet at all......
> I just wrote what I am doing to keep my weight and my
> diabetics in balance
> 
> Jan


Thaks Satco, its OK, i just mean that having to actively think about balancing food groups would be too difficult for me and too organised lol. Re cutting down on the sandwiches, that was my biggest change as I always had a sandwich for lunch at work, I havent had one for 8 weeks now. The biggest challenge was what to have instead but I've now got it sussed.
But, why not sparkling water?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's a truism that if get slim diets worked there'd be only one book instead of hundreds. The "secret" is simple, it's the practise that's difficult. Eat smaller portions, eat the right foods, lean meat, oily fish, fresh fruit & veg, some potatoes, rice, pasta etc, reduce sugar, salt and fat and exercise more.

Re water, read Dr Margaret McCartney for a comprehensive debunk of the requirement to drink till we're waterlogged.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Firstly can I say WELL DONE YOU!!

Its excellent that you have done what you have done but come on, 3lbs! Thats just a good fish supper round here.

Dont worry about it.

Im doing the same thing and have been since we went away last June. Its great isnt it? I wont bore you about me but all I can say is its simple really (but hard!). Eat less excercise more. If it isnt coming off you have to try harder. Thats all there is to it. (Well for me anyway).

Im getting to the same stage. the initial loss was quick but now its slowing down. Just got to try harder!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

[quote="pneumatician"Excersise is good for you but will not help you lose weight. [/quote]

I have to totally disagree with you, back in the 80s I decided I wanted to run the London Marathon so I began training. At the time I weighed 10st 12lbs. At first I could only manage very short distances and gradually increased it by running to the next telegraph post and so on.

I didnt get into the London that year, but continued running, at one time doing 60 miles a week - no wonder my knees and hips are k********!

I fulfilled my dream the next year (1984) and my weight had dropped to 8st 7lbs solely by running. So I always challenge anyone who says it cant be done. It certainly worked for me

I have to say it's gone back up again!!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Feeblecat

The weight loss clubs will tell you to alter your diet about. When we are trying to lose weight we tend to stick to a fairly routine diet

Just a thought....


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

pneumatician said:


> Should have watched the TV last night. Excersise is good for you but will not help you lose weight. Its all down to food, stop eating.
> 
> Best of luck
> Steve


Sorry but I disagree with that totally.......

if that was true why are marathon runners not the size of a house or rowers or other professional athletes ?

They eat about 4 or 5 times what an ordinary person eats i.e. most adult males should require about 2,000 Calories per day to stay failry stable, athletes or lumberjacks or the like may well be eating in excess of 10,000 Calories per day........

There is a simple formula;

Energy in = energy out - weight (mass) remains stable

Energy in < energy out - mass reduces (think Belsen)

Energy in > energy out - mass increases (think couch potato)

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Feeblecat I lost 4 stone over about 2 years and when I got stuck with just a few pounds to go I was advised to check I was eating enough. Sometimes in an attempt to lose weight one cuts down too much but this simply puts ones body into starvation mode and then it tries to store any nutrients it is given. Better to increase the food intake a bit but also increase the exercise slightly. Calories in have to be less than calories expended to lose weight so just get off the bus one stop earlier or walk up an extra flight of stairs each day or similar to see those last 3 pounds come off. Meanwhile, congratulations on losing the weight - it is no easy feat!


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Shifting the pounds*

Some great advice from you all so a big thanks.

I dont think I want to decrease my food intake or increase my exercise level because I dont want a temporary fix but a lifestyle change that will get me down just a bit more and maintain my weightloss. Anything more would be hard to sustain and I already have made some big changes.

But, I hadnt thought about my salt intake-I love salt and add loads to everything. So, salt will be reduced.

Drink more water, I probably dont drink enough.

And from the programme last night (and difficult because I am office based and on my bum a lot during the day) I will make a big effort to move about more. That bit was very interesting.

And congratulations to all you other weight-losers!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Increasing the excercise or decreasing the calories will lose the weight and then you should be able to increase the calories slightly and maintain the weight without gaining. What ever you decide to do to lose those last pounds, good luck!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I swear by http://www.myfitnesspal.com/mobile

It's extremely easy to use, and works for many I know. Lost a stone in 7 weeks and now metronomic at losing a 1lb a week, which is what I dialled in.

Can't say it's been difficult or I've been hungry. Very lucky.

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Try eating super speed foods like broccoli, melon , strawberries and tomatoes to name a few. These foods will really speed up the metabolism and hopefully help you lose those extra pounds. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I recommend www.weightlossresources.co.uk.

You will find your calorie allowance worked out for your goal, you can input all your food, and all your exercise, and you WILL lose weight in accordance with the calorie deficit you create.

They have an active message board forums of people who are all losing weight and have lots of experience and ideas, and will help with all your queries, and motivation. Much better than us Motorhomefacts.

You get a free 24 hour trial.

I've just lost 1.5 stone since Christmas doing nothing but follow this website.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I’ve never had any time for all these ‘fad diets’, including weight-watchers etc. But, as I needed to lose about 3st (because of high blood pressure) I had a good look around at suggestions. 

Ended up buying a book by P. Dukan – look for it on Amazon. Even if you don’t like being told what you can and can’t eat, the theory why people lose weight and then immediately put it back on again is very interesting. Read most of the posts you see about losing weight and you’ll notice that after saying how great their particular diet was at shedding the pounds, they all end with a little comment like “ . . . although I have put it back on again”.

I’m now 2st down, feel great and Bp is way down to the safe zone (last Dec it was 195/105 and my GP was going ape. Now 124/72). 

I am happy to follow Dukan’s ideas for keeping it off as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think you have to find something you enjoy doing when exercising. I started to lose weight last summer by rowing. It sounds daft but I bought a cheap dinghy off Amazon and I rowed it up the Mosel, the Italian and Swiss lakes, half the rivers and lakes of France and I loved it. Not everyone can do this of course.

I hated the gym but now I dont mind it. I find listening to loud and fast music when on the Cross trainer, rowing machine or bike helps. What I also do on the bike is post on here! Using my iPhone and the mobile version of MHF. Its amazing how quickly 20 or 30 min of peddling goes when your caught up in a thread like this.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

If you stimulate your metabolism into action when you get up in the morning you can over time raise it slightly (studies from the 1950's showed this was the case before all the fad diets). If you eat a good breakfast your body knows you're ready for action and begins to work converting food to fuel. Changing your exercise helps too, your body learns and works from muscle memory, so mixing up a variety of different exercises which works a greater range of muscle groups will help, try 3 different things in the week rather than the same thing 3 times making sure you work aerobically to raise your heart rate. 

Well done for what you've accomplished so far, it's not easy when there is so much junk food so readily and cheaply available.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Energy in = energy out - weight (mass) remains stable
> Energy in < energy out - mass reduces (think Belsen)
> Energy in > energy out - mass increases (think couch potato)


Thus speaks the scientist :wink: But you can't argue with it.

There was a programme a couple of years ago about weight loss, and it showed exactly this, and bodies need a certain number of calories to function. Larger bodies need more calories, which is probably why as weight drops, it becomes more difficult to lose weight.

They spoke to two (female) friends - one could "eat what she liked and never gain weight", and one could "hardly eat a thing, and never lost weight". They did some experiments which showed that the non-losing one somehow was taking on more calories than she said she ate, which included "not eating breakfast, and having nothing until lunchtime". Until they filmed her, mid-morning, coming out of a corner shop with a pork pie in one hand and a sausage roll in the other :lol: :lol:

Back on topic - if you're a hill walker, might you be maintaining muscle mass. Have you tried something lighter and more aerobic, such as cycling or running (on the flat)?

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Simply do more and vigorous exercise. 
Walking will keep you at a reasonable amount of fitness but will take ages to burn off any meaningful amounts of fat.

You will have to cycle five miles to burn off enough fat to equal one mile of jogging. 
So, four mile jog in 32 minutes, or twenty mile bike ride in how long?

I used to run twenty miles every week for thirteen years and got down to under eleven stone. Hospital consultant reckoned I had the physique of a 30 year old. I was 57. Put it all back on as when I had to stop running I was left with an enormous appetite habit that was/is almost impossible to kick.

When you have got down to your target weight you will have to change your lifestyle to keep it off. Once you stop watching calories or slacken off the exercise the weight will come back on.
Learn to live with yourself or make a rod for your back, the choice is yours.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I recall that programme, Gerald.

And it really revolves around two key principles, without which you will probably fail, and with which almost anything will work.

1) You have to want to lose weight. Really. This is more than idly wishing it!

2) You have to be honest with yourself. Totally. If your scheme revolves around logging your intake, you have to log everything to an unbiassed estimate. Kidding yourself just leads to heartache.

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> I recall that programme, Gerald.
> 
> And it really revolves around two key principles, without which you will probably fail, and with which almost anything will work.
> 
> ...


Www.weightlossresources.co.uk enables you to log everything


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Shifting the pounds*

The update is I am still losing, albeit very slowly. Just about there. I am so happy. Started using myfitnesspal.com as recommended by another poster, so easy to use and so motivational. And I feel great for it. Time now to "maintain" - that will be the tester!


----------

